# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  &*& افكار لبوفيه السلطات والمقبلات صور

## شهد الأحزان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عشان الكل يسفيد من بعض الافكار لتسيق قسم السلطات والمقبلات حق العزايم اوالبوافيه

اليك هنا عزيزتي أمثلة على عدة أشكال للبوفيه و ترتيب طاولاته و لاحظي معي ديكور البوفيه الخاصه بقسم السلطات والمقبلات المكون من خامات بسيطة و لكن بلمسات رائعة 




قسم السلطات في البوفيه و طريقة تنسيقه هنا اعتمدت على التنسيق الهرمي للأطباق واعتمد الديكور على اخدعة المراوحة بين الألوان فاللون الخشبي للطاولة بات ظاهرا عند استخدام الأطباق البيضاء أو الفاتحة ( تعلمي غاليتي خدع البوفيه البسيطة و التي تضفي رونقا جذابا) كما اضاف الترتيب الهرمي للأطباق لمسة اضافيه للديكور و كذلك الاضاءة الصفراء لأن انعكاس اللون الأصفر للاضاءة على اللون الأخضر للسلطات يعكس اشراقة الشمس على الحقول الخضراء .
















[IMG]http://am888.***********/20070502054.jpg[/IMG]





ان شاء الله الكل يستفيد من هالافكار 
واكيد عندكم افكار احلى واجمل من هذا 
عليكم بالعافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*افكار حلوووة وراقيه*
*مشكوورة خيه ع النقل*
*لاعدمنا الجديد*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

افكار حلوة مرة
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية عزيزتي
على هذا الطرح الجميل ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## شهد الأحزان

*يسلمو على روعة المرور*



* اسعدني تواجدكم*





*تحياااتي*




*شهد الاحزان*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مافهمتي شي من الكلام 
بس صور مشهيه 
وخصوصا ذي 


ذكرتني بالزياره

----------


## حبيبه سمسم

يعطيك العافية

----------


## شهد الأحزان

يسلمو على روعة الحضور 




مع خالص تقديري

----------

